# Trigeminal Neuralgia Pain



## TBAUSLEY (Jan 3, 2009)

Question 1.  Our physician performed these two techniques together for patient suffering w/ TGN..  We use CPT code 64610. 
Would this be the correct? 

Percutaneous Balloon compression utilizes a needle that is passed through the cheek to the trigeminal nerve.  The neurosurgeon places a balloon in the trigeminal nerve through a catheter.  The balloon is inflated where fibers produce pain.  The balloon compressed the nerve ,injuring the pain-causing fibers.  After several minutes, the balloon and catheter are removed.

Percutaneous  Glyceral  Rhiztomy utilizes glycerol injected through a needle into the area where the nerve divides into three main branches,etc. 



Thanx

Tawana


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,
Other than 64610, may be 64716 needed;


----------

